# Possible Driver or Hardware Conflict



## polisasimo (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello all, 

I am playing IL2, or trying to at least. I am having a problem trying to play online, the game works well (most of the time). Any help on this matter would be great. When I attempt to get online I get the following error message:

STOP 0x0000000A (0x8E8D0080,0x00000002,0x00000001,0x806EE72c)

Here is my DXDIAG:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/1/2007, 18:55:28
Machine name: RENEE-9DNL4BEHH
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service 
Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1536MB RAM
Page File: 332MB used, 1824MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9600 SERIES - Secondary 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary AGP (0x4172)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4172&SUBSYS_7C28174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6660 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/16/2006 17:50:46, 263168 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/16/2006 17:50:29, 1918464 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0232-11CF-FF6E-225CA1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4172
SubSys ID: 0x7C28174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A 
ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: 
Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB 
VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: 
Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB 
VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: 
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) 
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: 
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) 
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: 
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) 
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: 
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) 
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: NFORCE_VAD
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: nvapu.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0457.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/22/2004 09:41:46, 413824 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 200, 100000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 256, 252
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 64
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: nvapu.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0457.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/22/2004 09:41:46, 413824 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: Enabled
Ports: NVIDIA(R) Kernel Synthesizer, Hardware (Kernel Mode), 
Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), 
Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not 
Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
NVIDIA(R) DLS Synthesizer [Emulated], Hardware (Not 
Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware 
(Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), 
Output, DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: CH Pro Throttle USB
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0xC0F1
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: CH Pro Pedals USB
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x1
Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0xC0F2
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: CH Fighterstick USB
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x2
Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0xC0F3
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x0067
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/29/2002 03:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 21:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0xC000
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:34, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 21:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 23040 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0xC001
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 20:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: 
dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll 
(5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not 
run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: SoftV92 SmartSpeakerphone Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 45.4 GB
Total Space: 78.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Maxtor 6Y080L0

Drive: D:
Model: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-248B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:59:52, 49536 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616T
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: SoftV92 SmartSpeakerphone Modem
Device ID: 
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F00&SUBSYS_200414F1&REV_01\4&3B1D9AB8&0&5040
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys, 7.12.0001.0000 
(English), 1/25/2004 13:48:38, 681856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFHWBS2.sys, 7.12.0001.0000 
(English), 1/25/2004 13:50:14, 212864 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_DP.sys, 7.12.0001.0000 
(English), 1/25/2004 13:47:02, 1041536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0002 
(English), 4/9/2003 12:48:08, 11043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\URSLST.cty, 1/26/2004 14:01:10, 
129018 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0002 (English), 
4/9/2003 13:01:32, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\Program 
Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200314F1\HXFSetup.exe, 2.01.0009.0000 (English), 1/21/2004 
19:14:54, 532480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\HSFCI009.dll, 7.10.0000.0000 (English), 
12/17/2003 11:51:54, 32218 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01EF&SUBSYS_0C1710DE&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&05
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01EE&SUBSYS_0C1710DE&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&02
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01ED&SUBSYS_0C1710DE&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&03
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01EC&SUBSYS_0C1710DE&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&04
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 Memory Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01EB&SUBSYS_0C1710DE&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&01
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce2 AGP Host to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01E8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.SYS, 4.12.0001.0334 
(English), 3/18/2003 22:51:00, 18688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvugart.exe, 1.00.0001.0027 (English), 
10/11/2004 14:36:42, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgart.nvu, 6/4/2003 22:00:18, 1431 
bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C1\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_006E&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&68
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:10:08, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:10:06, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:58:29, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:58:29, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 
(English), 8/17/2001 04:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_006C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&40
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:07:46, 68224 bytes

Name: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) MCP Audio Processing Unit
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_006B&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&28
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:42, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:07:58, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:02, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:57, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:38:28, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvarm.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:42:22, 66688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvmcp.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:42:24, 919424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:41:46, 413824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvack.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 7680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvasio.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopenal.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:22, 21504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALut.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:22, 5120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOAD.DLL, 1.00.0000.0016 (English), 
10/11/2004 14:37:16, 32256 bytes

Name: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Codec Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_006A&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&30
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:42, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:07:58, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:02, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:57, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:38:28, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvarm.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:42:22, 66688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvmcp.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:42:24, 919424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys, 6.14.0457.0000 
(English), 10/22/2004 09:41:46, 413824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvack.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 7680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvasio.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopenal.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:26, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:22, 21504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALut.dll, 6.14.0457.0000 (English), 
10/22/2004 09:42:22, 5120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOAD.DLL, 1.00.0000.0016 (English), 
10/11/2004 14:37:16, 32256 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0068&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A4\3&13C0B0C5&0&12
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:37, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:42, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0067&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A4\3&13C0B0C5&0&11
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:36, 17024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0067&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A4\3&13C0B0C5&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:36, 17024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 
8/3/2004 22:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 21:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0066&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&20
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENET.sys, 4.14.0001.0313 
(English), 11/27/2002 03:52:00, 80896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\jedih2rx.bin, 11/27/2002 
03:52:00, 1024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ramsed.bin, 11/27/2002 03:52:00, 
122 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\jedireg.pat, 11/27/2002 
03:52:00, 42 bytes

Name: NVIDIA NForce MCP2 IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0065&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&48
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 
(English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:59:41, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 
(English), 8/3/2004 20:59:42, 95360 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0064&SUBSYS_1C00147B&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0060&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A4\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 
(English), 8/29/2002 03:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller
Device ID: 
PCI\VEN_1095&DEV_3112&SUBSYS_61121095&REV_02\4&3B1D9AB8&0&5840
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SI3112r.sys, 1.00.0000.0050 
(English), 5/12/2004 13:01:18, 97408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiWinAcc.sys, 1.00.0000.0008 
(English), 10/15/2003 10:28:16, 10240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SilSupp.cpl, 3.00.0000.0015 (English), 
11/26/2003 14:59:36, 69120 bytes

Name: RADEON 9600 SERIES - Secondary 
Device ID: 
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4172&SUBSYS_7C28174B&REV_00\4&102AC5BC&0&01F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6660 
(English), 12/16/2006 17:50:29, 1918464 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0009 
(English), 12/16/2006 17:15:21, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 12/16/2006 
18:08:04, 38944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:56, 
2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:59, 
929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 
13:26:59, 655842 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:56, 
2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6660 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:50:46, 263168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0326 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:10:56, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:20, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0464 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:35:43, 2676672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0135 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:30:42, 1289472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/28/2006 10:55:40, 
142347 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 12/16/2006 17:30:22, 
3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:42:03, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:16:00, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 
11/9/2001 07:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4155 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:42:46, 434176 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4155 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:03, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:38, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0020 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:27, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2510 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:13, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0048 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:17:16, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGR.dll, 1.02.2541.38282 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:16:06, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 11/21/2006 13:48:26, 6973 
bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6287 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:21:02, 5304320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll, 6.14.0010.1091 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:23:32, 6684672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:41:46, 307200 bytes

Name: RADEON 9600 SERIES 
Device ID: 
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4152&SUBSYS_7C29174B&REV_00\4&102AC5BC&0&00F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6660 
(English), 12/16/2006 17:50:29, 1918464 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0009 
(English), 12/16/2006 17:15:21, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 12/16/2006 
18:08:04, 38944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:56, 
2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:59, 
929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 
13:26:59, 655842 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 8/23/2006 13:26:56, 
2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6660 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:50:46, 263168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0326 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:10:56, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:20, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0464 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:35:43, 2676672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0135 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:30:42, 1289472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/28/2006 10:55:40, 
142347 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 12/16/2006 17:30:22, 
3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:42:03, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:16:00, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 
11/9/2001 07:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4155 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:42:46, 434176 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4155 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:03, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:38, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0020 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:27, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2510 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:44:13, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0048 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:17:16, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGR.dll, 1.02.2541.38282 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:16:06, 303104 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 11/21/2006 13:48:26, 6973 
bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6287 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:21:02, 5304320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll, 6.14.0010.1091 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:23:32, 6684672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 
12/16/2006 17:41:46, 307200 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:41 
1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:41 
8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:41 
1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:41 
825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:48 
30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:48 
18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:03 
3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:03 
3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:48 
83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.0573 English Final Retail 7/2/2004 10:18:40 
1216512 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:00:00 
924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:46 
22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:41 
70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 
498742 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 00:21:54 
11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:43 
14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3646 English Final Retail 9/22/2004 18:46:02 
221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:24 
733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 18:54:26 
1287168 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 00:21:56 5672 
bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 
246814 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 00:21:56 
10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 11:58:00 
199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 11:58:02 
755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:15:22 
140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:58 
130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:42 
4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:08:02 
48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:58:38 
5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:58:40 
4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:58:41 
7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:58:41 
4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 20:58:38 
5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:12 
11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:12 
10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:12 
15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:12 
15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:43 
1428480 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:16 
11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:28 
85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:16 
17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:44 
17408 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:57 
90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:10:21 
19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:56:46 
50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:09:58 
51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Axis Picture 
Events,0x00200000,1,1,AxPicEventsFilterEmb.ax,1.02.0000.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression 
Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.11 Decompression 
Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video 
Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio 
Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command 
Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AxisRTPSrcFilter,0x00200000,0,2,AxisRTPSrcFilterEmb.ax,1.03.0032.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Sample Information 
Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video 
Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,3.05.0000.0803
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,clvsd.ax,3.05.0000.0803
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT DirectX Transform 
Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,Iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection 
Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data 
Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information 
Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression 
Filter,0x0009c400,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression 
Filter,0x00030d40,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable 
Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression 
Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression 
Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063


----------

